# Steelhead Hardware Tossers



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

What # line do you use? Mono or Braid? If you use Braid, do you use a Flouro leader? I am getting ready for spring. I have Hi-Vis yellow 15# Fireline darkened at the last 5 feet with permanent marker and 10# Sunline flouro leader material. Will this do?


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

When i threw hardware I always would use 8lb maxima.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Another Maxima user here.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I use mono with hardware, with a spinning reel i will use maxima ultragreen and on a baitcaster i use maxima chameleon. usually 10-12 lb is fine. i like to use mono rather than braid because they sometimes strike and headshake so hard with hardware that the extra stretch with the mono i feel cushions a little better and results for me in less pulled hooks.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If you're at times fishing below freezing temps stay away from braid


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

In over 50 years of tossing inline spinners for steelhead I have concluded that these fish are not the least bit line shy. I use 17lbs. mono line such as Maxima so that I can pull my lure off the snags. I get bent hooks but I straighten them out with a pair of needlenose. A 7' medium action Ulgy Stick and a Mitchell 300 works for me. BTW, I never use any kind of swivel. It depletes the action of the lure and line twist is never a problem because when the spinner blade hits the bottom, which is where it should be, the blade changes direction. Tie the lure directly to the line using an improved clinch knot. I find that an up and across stream cast works the best.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

20 or 30 braid with 15# floro leader stays on my hardware set up thru salmon and steelhead. I don’t lose many lures lol


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, I kind of like your school of thought. I enjoy going toe-to-toe with big fish, I'm not much of a finesse guy, plus I'd rather straighten hooks than leave my $5.00 lures in the river.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

The thinner line allows offering to get down faster. Which probably would really help a smaller spinner but I fish most lipped lures tots and warts. Braid line is doable in high 20 temperatures. GL


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Depending on the conditions, I use 30lb Power Pro with an 8lb fluoro leader above freezing, and below I run straight 12lb Big Game. This is on my baitcast setups. On spinning setups I'll run the same braid but for mono I like to use 10lb Suffix Siege.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Using braid during the colder months is asking for cold wet hands. The braid picks up water when reeling in and then sprays the hand when casting. Not to mention ice build up and freezing.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

One of the main reason I quit braid years ago.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I usually don’t fish hardware under 27* anyway, a small treatment of wd40 does fine for couple hours but 10 or 12# mono if it’s to cold. Braid casts much better


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank You Everyone for your replies.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

jd4223 said:


> Using braid during the colder months is asking for cold wet hands. The braid picks up water when reeling in and then sprays the hand when casting. Not to mention ice build up and freezing.


I kinda like watching the mist fly off the spool when using braid in the warmer months lol.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Last year I chased small stream spring fish with my 7.5’ inshore saltwater spinning rod, 10# Power Pro & 8# Maxima leader, using a Mepps spinner. That performed so well on a big male in a tight spot that when I drifted flies etc. in bigger water I used the same line (though long 6# leader) on my 10.5# steelhead rod and it worked very well too. I don’t stream fish in the winter anymore so can’t address how braid handles that.


----------

